# Any local forumites that can bore a Surefire for 18650?



## TwinBlade (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a C2 and 6P defender that I would like to have a boring bar run through the bodies to accommodate 18650 batteries. I just got some 3000 MAh lithiums in and my Fenix TK12 has been cranking out max lumens for almost 2 hours on these and still going strong.

I need my C2 and 6PD to do the same. 

Where can I send them?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 2, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> Where can I send them?



Batch *I* should be closing/starting in a few weeks:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236215


----------



## TwinBlade (Oct 2, 2010)

Put me down for a 6P Defender slot and a C2 slot. I need 18.5 or 0.728". That gives me about +0.006"/ - 0.0 tolerance on my current batteries.

How can we go about this? PM better? Phone shout? Name it.:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 2, 2010)

Just a few steps:

1) post a reservation in the thread
2) wait for your invitation to arrive
3) follow the steps outlined in the invitation​
All bodies are bored to 18.65mm. Sorry, no variations are available.


----------

